# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Many things going on

## captaind

We cleared the bush from around the back of the property. At one time the fence was goat proof at one time and now we will get it back to that.

Next getting the water up there (mostly done) and clearing the four acres for cultivation.

And as I said before I'm really thinking about rebuilding the round house

Cap

----------


## goldilocks

So much work, but it's good work!

----------


## yetta

Oh yeah...go for it! Rebuild that awesome round house!!!  Total perfection with a beautiful view!

----------

